# Sharing a rental apartment



## thomhoe (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm looking to share an apartment with 4 of my male colleagues when I get to Abu Dhabi. The thing is, I chanced upon this article that says, "Abu Dhabi Municipality laws state that any residential unit, whether it be villa or apartment, can only be occupied by a single family or a maximum of three bachelors."

Is this true? How strict are the rental laws?

Thanks in advance. 

thenational.ae/uae/government/rules-force-abu-dhabi-expat-to-consider-sending-family-back-home


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, sharing does happen, but it may be illegal/ violation of the contract you may have with the landlord. So if caught you may be evicted. Having said that, people still do it.


----------



## thomhoe (Nov 19, 2014)

By sharing an apartment, I mean that we would get a 5 room apartment and each of us take a room. Is that still considered illegal?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

thomhoe said:


> By sharing an apartment, I mean that we would get a 5 room apartment and each of us take a room. Is that still considered illegal?


Yes!


----------



## Ensky Read (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes technically still illegal. If no one needs to sponsor a spouse on a visa it shouldn't be an issue. Just don't ask if it is a problem as many places will refuse even if it is mentioned.


----------

